
Coronavirus found on Diamond Princess surfaces 17 days later - fortran77
https://nypost.com/2020/03/24/coronavirus-found-on-diamond-princess-surfaces-17-days-later/
======
amacalac
This is hyperbole. Paraphrasing from an epidemiologist "this is like saying i
found a subway meatball sub on my pants, when it's really a dried sauce stain"

